# TTOC/TTF crisis time to sort this out before its too late.



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

As a contributor and long term member I feel that recent clashes between committee/members is upsetting to read and to be honest pathetic. public arguments and personal insults are not only unfair for members but highly unprofessional. 

Lets all rethink the situation without dwelling on who said or did/didn't do whatever. Both the TTOC and TTF are non-profit organisations so why cant you just join forces! You are all after the same bloody thing, to give members the best club possible as we all cherish each others cars and assist in daily dilemmas wether it be mk1 or mk2.

This short-sightedness must stop NOW before people start taking sides and forming other clubs which wont be supported as well or organised, the worst case scenario is people will not be renewing there memberships and buying bmw's! :lol:

All the committee/reps don't get the credit they deserve, even if they don't do much they still do it in their own time so anything is good to be honest! Stepping down is not the answer guys of course there will be personality clashes and mixed opinions but think of your members who are also your friends!

Please don't destroy the organisations that I love! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, thank you for your concerns. I can assure you everything is being worked out internally and everything will be okay. We all do agree with you and want this community to keep going strong as a whole as it always has been.

I'm going to closed this thread as we know about the situation and we are working together as a team to sort this out.

Thank you again for all your support.

Regards,
Steve


----------

